# Idiot's Guide to Upgrading HD?



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey all...

Relatively new cord cutter, very new to TiVo.

About 8 months ago I purchased a Roamio OTA. I figured that if and when the time came, I'd just expand the space by throwing on an external HD.

Well, the time is now. I've got 93% full on the HD. But upon further investigation (which is always good to do _after_ the fact, he said, sarcastically), I'm finding that external HDs are frowned upon. Only a handful are "compatible", they're 1TB at most (as far as I can tell), and it adds an extra point of failure that will wipe out all recordings due to striping across both the internal and external drive.

With that, I bought me a 3TB internal drive (Western Digital 3 TB WD AV-GP SATA III Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM AV Hard Drive WD30EURX from Amazon) and an external enclosure.

I'm looking to back up the contents of the existing HD inside the Roamio, copy them over to the new 3TB WD, and pop the new drive into the Roamio.

I've googled, and I'm a bit confused/overwhelmed. I'm primarily Mac, but I do have access to a Windows machine. As far as I can tell, there's:


kmttg 
MFSR
cTiVo
DvrBARS

I'm not sure which one would be "best" for me to use, or if I'd even need more than one.

If it were just a matter of swapping out the hard drives, I could handle that. Hardware-wise I'm not concerned.

But I'd really love to do this without losing the recordings (and ideally, settings and season passes) that are on the existing drive.

If somebody can help out an old man who just doesn't have a lot of time to properly research (further than what I've already done), I'd be eternally grateful.

All I'm looking to do is: remove old HD, copy contents from it to a computer, copy contents from computer to new HD, install new HD. From what I've read so far, it doesn't seem like it's quite that straightforward?

I am more than happy to donate to any of the projects that I'd end up using.

EDIT TO ADD: Hell, if there's anyone in the Phoenix area who knows how to do this, I'd be willing to pay for your time (as well as contributing to whatever projects end up being used).

Thanks in advance,
Charlie


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Who is your cable provider? You will need to move the recordings over and then move them back. But, some providers do not allow you to do that. kmttg, pytivo, and potentially an older version of the tivo desktop will all do the job for a windows machine.

Why did you buy an external case? Unnecessary, unless you just wanted to have one.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> Who is your cable provider? You will need to move the recordings over and then move them back. But, some providers do not allow you to do that. kmttg, pytivo, and potentially an older version of the tivo desktop will all do the job for a windows machine.
> 
> Why did you buy an external case? Unnecessary, unless you just wanted to have one.


No cable provider. It's a Roamio OTA, which I hope simplifies things since these are all OTA recordings (and as such, shouldn't have any copy protection?).

I bought the external case because I thought I'd need it to hook the drives to the computers to move the data. If it's unnecessary, I can always return it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

OOps, missed that. You can move everything over easily then. 

Understood, if your PC does not have space to store the content, the case would be used. But, that drive would need to be separate from the one you are looking to install in the Tivo. In other words, if you copy the content over to that PC external drive, that drive cannot be put in the Tivo, it would be used to host the files back to your new drive you installed.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> OOps, missed that. You can move everything over easily then.
> 
> Understood, if your PC does not have space to store the content, the case would be used. But, that drive would need to be separate from the one you are looking to install in the Tivo. In other words, if you copy the content over to that PC external drive, that drive cannot be put in the Tivo, it would be used to host the files back to your new drive you installed.


Hence the confusion (on my part). I expected that I'd remove the 500GB HD from the Roamio, stick it in the enclosure, connect it to my PC (or Mac), and use whatever app needed to copy the contents down to the PC.

I expected that I'd then put the new 3TB drive in the enclosure, connect it to the PC, and restore the data from the PC to the new drive. At this point, I expected I'd remove the drive from the enclosure and install it into the Roamio.

Is that at all accurate?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Almost. You would leave your Roamio up and running and connected to the network. Your computer will be on the same network your Roamio is connected to. Then with the above mentioned programs (Plus maybe the new one called Archivo) running on your computer you transfer the recordings from your Roamio to the designated folder on your computer (or Network Storage). Then swap out the hard drives in your Roamio, let it boot and you will have to run through guided setup again. Once it is up and running, you then move the programs from your storage area back to the Roamio.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

jmbach said:


> Almost. You would leave your Roamio up and running and connected to the network. Your computer will be on the same network your Roamio is connected to. Then with the above mentioned programs (Plus maybe the new one called Archivo) running on your computer you transfer the recordings from your Roamio to the designated folder on your computer (or Network Storage). Then swap out the hard drives in your Roamio, let it boot and you will have to run through guided setup again. Once it is up and running, you then move the programs from your storage area back to the Roamio.


Ah, see... this is why I needed an Idiot's guide 

I had no idea that the downloads happened over the network. I thought I had to physically remove the drive from the Roamio, connect it to the computer, transfer data, and then do the same in reverse with the new drive.

kmttg is currently running, downloading shows to my Macbook Pro.

Whenever that's done, I'll hope it's easy enough to just pop the new drive in and restore this data from the MBP.


----------



## rmoore (Nov 13, 2015)

Not to hijack this thread but I am in the same exact process right now and like charliegriefer my head is spinning from all the different ways to do this.
Question on the kmttg, if just using kmmtg to copy the shows to the desktop, does it also copy all the settings and season passes, one pass etc?
Or does it just copy the recordings?


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

rmoore said:


> Not to hijack this thread but I am in the same exact process right now and like charliegriefer my head is spinning from all the different ways to do this.
> Question on the kmttg, if just using kmmtg to copy the shows to the desktop, does it also copy all the settings and season passes, one pass etc?
> Or does it just copy the recordings?


Hijack away. That's a good question (for me) that I hadn't even thought to ask


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rmoore said:


> Not to hijack this thread but I am in the same exact process right now and like charliegriefer my head is spinning from all the different ways to do this.
> Question on the kmttg, if just using kmmtg to copy the shows to the desktop, does it also copy all the settings and season passes, one pass etc?
> Or does it just copy the recordings?


It's a separate process, but kmttg can save & restore SPs/1Ps. Settings, no. Also, you can only copy recordings that are not copy-protected and you'll need pyTivo to transfer them back.

If you can connect both the old and the new drive to your computer, there are tools available to copy the entire drive to a bigger drive.


----------



## rmoore (Nov 13, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> It's a separate process, but kmttg can save & restore SPs/1Ps. Settings, no. Also, you can only copy recordings that are not copy-protected and you'll need pyTivo to transfer them back.
> 
> If you can connect both the old and the new drive to your computer, there are tools available to copy the entire drive to a bigger drive.


Would WINMFS be the program you are referring too?

Also at what point and where would you format the new 3 TB that charliegriefer wants to put into the Roamio OTA. I thought I read somewhere where the Roamio OTA's will not self format anything over 2 TB, but if you format it first to 3 TB it will accept it, And if you format it in Windows first it will mess it up for the Tivo. So you have to use MFSR or something similar for the formatting . I could be wrong on that though.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> It's a separate process, but kmttg can save & restore SPs/1Ps. Settings, no. Also, you can only copy recordings that are not copy-protected and you'll need pyTivo to transfer them back.
> 
> If you can connect both the old and the new drive to your computer, there are tools available to copy the entire drive to a bigger drive.


Can you copy a Roamio drive to another drive and expand, keeping all the recordings and settings and such?

I thought that was only possible up through the Premieres, and that Roamios would reformat and overwrite a new drive if you put one in?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

unitron said:


> Can you copy a Roamio drive to another drive and expand, keeping all the recordings and settings and such?
> 
> I thought that was only possible up through the Premieres, and that Roamios would reformat and overwrite a new drive if you put one in?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529148


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529148


Based on a cursory glance of that thread, it seems like using this tool on a Windows machine would be the most straightforward route to backing up my Roamio and restoring it to a new HD?

It sounds like using kmttg will back up just fine (which I've already done on my Macbook Pro), but based on a prior reply to this thread i'll need pyTivo to restore?

If MFS Tools 3.2 can do it all in one swell foop, that sounds a bit more idiot-proof to me


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

charliegriefer said:


> Based on a cursory glance of that thread, it seems like using this tool on a Windows machine would be the most straightforward route to backing up my Roamio and restoring it to a new HD?


Depends on what you mean by Windows _*machine*_. It's a Linux tool, so must be run under Linux. There is an ISO available that can be used to create a bootable CD.



charliegriefer said:


> It sounds like using kmttg will back up just fine (which I've already done on my Macbook Pro), but based on a prior reply to this thread i'll need pyTivo to restore?


Yes. you would need pyTivo to get them back to the TiVo. pyTivo will run on a Macbook Pro as long as you have Python installed.



charliegriefer said:


> If MFS Tools 3.2 can do it all in one swell foop, that sounds a bit more idiot-proof to me


I'm not sure I agree with that assessment. I wouldn't recommend either method to an idiot. There's also a saying amongst s/w developers. "If you create idiot proof software, the world will produce a "better" idiot."


----------



## rmoore (Nov 13, 2015)

charliegriefer.I was looking at that same utility earlier today, On page 6 one poster lists the exact process he wants to use command line by line. Also it sounds like you have to create a boot device ( CD, USB etc) using the supplied ISO and boot to that. IF you can hook both drive at the same time it looks like the MFSCopy would do it all in one step.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

That is true. However, one user who's has tried to use it on his Roamio is having issues. It maybe that the latest OS update broke something. However, after you backup your recordings, it won't take long to try it on a 500GB drive. If it works, you may not need to redo guided setup or have to copy back the recordings. If it doesn't work, all you lost is time.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm not sure I agree with that assessment. I wouldn't recommend either method to an idiot. There's also a saying amongst s/w developers. "If you create idiot proof software, the world will produce a "better" idiot."


Fair enough. But for me, generally speaking, if I can use one tool to do the job, I find it goes a bit more smoothly.

With that being said, having looked at pyTivo now, since I'd need it to push the data back to the new drive in the Roamio... it seems that pyTivo can also pull the data from the Roamio. So... is there any reason not to just use pyTivo for both? Any advantages to using kmttg to pull and pyTivo to push, rather than just using pyTivo for both?

(also, I _really_ do appreciate all of the replies so far... it's starting to come together)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

charliegriefer said:


> Fair enough. But for me, generally speaking, if I can use one tool to do the job, I find it goes a bit more smoothly.


If it works, the disk-to-disk copy/expand is the way to go as it retains all of your settings (including CableCARD pairing), thumb ratings (if you care about them), 1Ps and To Do List. In addition, it's the only way to retain copy protected recordings.



charliegriefer said:


> With that being said, having looked at pyTivo now, since I'd need it to push the data back to the new drive in the Roamio... it seems that pyTivo can also pull the data from the Roamio. So... is there any reason not to just use pyTivo for both? Any advantages to using kmttg to pull and pyTivo to push, rather than just using pyTivo for both?


I prefer the combination of the two since I generally transfer stuff to the PC, edit out commercials and convert to h.264 using VideoReDo, then leave it on the PC or put it on my NAS and *pull* it back to a TiVo when I want to watch it.

In your case, unless you want to depend on the TiVo servers to restore your 1Ps, you'll need kmttg anyway.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

So to clarify...

kmttg to pull the shows and 1pass settings from my TiVo box. I _could_ use pyTivo to pull the shows, but since pyTivo doesn't pull the 1Pass, might as well use kmttg. Either way, gotta use kmttg to pull the 1pass.

Is there anything else that I need kmttg to pull besides the shows and the 1P settings?

Pushing back with pyTivo... right now I'm stuck here. I see "Pull from TiVos" on the front page, with a link to "Family Room" (the one Tivo in the house), but "Push from video shares" is empty.

Under "Global Server Settings" I've got "/Volumes/Data/tivo/" as the "togo_path". That's the correct path. But nothing shows up under "Push from video shares". Anything obvious (to you all) that I might be missing?

Again, thanks for getting me this far. much appreciated.

EDIT: having re-read... "If it works, the disk-to-disk copy/expand is the way to go as it retains all of your settings (including CableCARD pairing), thumb ratings (if you care about them), 1Ps and To Do List. In addition, it's the only way to retain copy protected recordings."

Since for me, this is a one-off effort just to swap out the drives (not removing commercials or re-encoding), that sounds like what I want. Can you perhaps clarify what "disk-to-disk copy/expand" means/entails?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

charliegriefer said:


> So to clarify...
> 
> kmttg to pull the shows and 1pass settings from my TiVo box. I _could_ use pyTivo to pull the shows, but since pyTivo doesn't pull the 1Pass, might as well use kmttg. Either way, gotta use kmttg to pull the 1pass.
> 
> Is there anything else that I need kmttg to pull besides the shows and the 1P settings?


None that occurs to me.



charliegriefer said:


> Pushing back with pyTivo... right now I'm stuck here. I see "Pull from TiVos" on the front page, with a link to "Family Room" (the one Tivo in the house), but "Push from video shares" is empty.
> 
> Under "Global Server Settings" I've got "/Volumes/Data/tivo/" as the "togo_path". That's the correct path. But nothing shows up under "Push from video shares". Anything obvious (to you all) that I might be missing?


tivo_username & tivo_password



charliegriefer said:


> EDIT: having re-read... "If it works, the disk-to-disk copy/expand is the way to go as it retains all of your settings (including CableCARD pairing), thumb ratings (if you care about them), 1Ps and To Do List. In addition, it's the only way to retain copy protected recordings."
> 
> Since for me, this is a one-off effort just to swap out the drives (not removing commercials or re-encoding), that sounds like what I want. Can you perhaps clarify what "disk-to-disk copy/expand" means/entails?


Using MFS tools 3.2 to copy the existing disk to the new disk and expanding it to use the additional space. Note that I said "If it works". As posted earlier by jmbach, there have been some problems reported.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

From my VERY limited experience using kmttg and pytivo, it seem to be better to use the TiVo to pull the recordings from pytivo rather than pushing them to the TiVo from pytivo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jmbach said:


> From my VERY limited experience using kmttg and pytivo, it seem to be better to use the TiVo to pull the recordings from pytivo rather than pushing them to the TiVo from pytivo.


I agree.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

jmbach said:


> From my VERY limited experience using kmttg and pytivo, it seem to be better to use the TiVo to pull the recordings from pytivo rather than pushing them to the TiVo from pytivo.


I'm going to assume that to do that, the TiVo has to be on the same wireless network as the macbook pro? Right now the Tivo is connected via ethernet. I cannot for the life of me get it to connect to my wireless network.

Could that be the reason that pyTivo on the macbook shows "Push from video shares" as empty? Altho if that's the case, why am I able to "Pull from Tivo" and it sees the "Family Room" unit?

*sigh*


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

charliegriefer said:


> I'm going to assume that to do that, the TiVo has to be on the same wireless network as the macbook pro? Right now the Tivo is connected via ethernet. I cannot for the life of me get it to connect to my wireless network.
> 
> Could that be the reason that pyTivo on the macbook shows "Push from video shares" as empty? Altho if that's the case, why am I able to "Pull from Tivo" and it sees the "Family Room" unit?
> 
> *sigh*


They have to be on the same local network. This is true for either push or pull. Wired and Wireless are not separate networks. If a computer can see the TiVo, then you should be able to Push or Pull to the Tivo. Either one is from a _*Share*_ configured within pyTivo and the recording must be within that share.

In order to do what you are trying to do, at a minimum pyTivo should be configured with at least one Share and tivo_mak. To do pushes, you also need to have tivo_username and tivo_password.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

jmbach said:


> From my VERY limited experience using kmttg and pytivo, it seem to be better to use the TiVo to pull the recordings from pytivo rather than pushing them to the TiVo from pytivo.


Why? I've always preferred to go from the app when mass moving. I found checkboxes in a browser are easier than clicking individual shows with the remote. Is this a metadata thing?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Is this a metadata thing?


Yes. Plus, pushing requires use of the TiVo mind server and pushed recordings are marked copy protected.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> They have to be on the same local network. This is true for either push or pull. Wired and Wireless are not separate networks. If a computer can see the TiVo, then you should be able to Push or Pull to the Tivo. Either one is from a _*Share*_ configured within pyTivo and the recording must be within that share.
> 
> In order to do what you are trying to do, at a minimum pyTivo should be configured with at least one Share and tivo_mak. To do pushes, you also need to have tivo_username and tivo_password.


Awesome... so, here's the latest update. Using pyTivo I've successfully pulled all of the shows onto my local HD. *AFTER SETTING UP A SHARE IN PYTIVO.CONF*, I can now see "My Shows" (the share name) under "Push from video shares".

I have confirmed that from my Roamio, I can see "My Shows", and clicked into one, which gave me the option of "Transfer this show".

So far, so good.

Later tonight I will use kmttg to get the 1P settings, and then tomorrow I will install the new drive into the Roamio.

Assuming everything goes as planned, I will then *pull* the shows from the Roamio, since (as I understand it) that will preserve the metadata.

I'll report back with the final outcome later tomorrow evening.

Once again, HUGE thank you to everybody for your patience, particularly lpwcomp.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

charliegriefer said:


> Awesome... so, here's the latest update. Using pyTivo I've successfully pulled all of the shows onto my local HD. *AFTER SETTING UP A SHARE IN PYTIVO.CONF*, I can now see "My Shows" (the share name) under "Push from video shares".
> 
> I have confirmed that from my Roamio, I can see "My Shows", and clicked into one, which gave me the option of "Transfer this show".
> 
> ...


You might test pulling one back to the TiVo before you replace the drive.

If you're on cable, you'll need to re-pair the CableCARD re-paired after setting up the new drive.

For kmttg, you need to select the "Remote" tab, then "Season Passes", then "Refresh", then "Save", which will create a file. After the new drive is installed and initially setup, you need to "Load" the file that was created and then "Copy" it to the TiVo.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> You might test pulling one back to the TiVo before you replace the drive.


Just tested that. It took a while, but the file pulled back perfectly, metadata and all. I also figure in case of catastrophic failure, I'll still have the original drive that I can put back in. But I'm not expecting catastrophe 



lpwcomp said:


> If you're on cable, you'll need to re-pair the CableCARD re-paired after setting up the new drive.


Nope. This is a Roamio OTA. All of the shows are OTA shows.



lpwcomp said:


> For kmttg, you need to select the "Remote" tab, then "Season Passes", then "Refresh", then "Save", which will create a file. After the new drive is installed and initially setup, you need to "Load" the file that was created and then "Copy" it to the TiVo.


Yup. Looked at that, and saved the file. I expect it should load fine. If not, we only have 16 series set to record right now, and I took a screen shot of the kmttg screen, just so I have them all listed in case I need to recreate them manually.

:up:


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

Current update...

Getting close. Spending today copying files from the macbook to the Roamio (by using the Roamio and pulling from the share).

However, I'm hitting a few files that say "Adding to To Do List" and that they'll be transferred when the current transfer is done. However, in these cases, there are no current transfers. 

In fact, I can go down the file list on the Roamio, click "Transfer Now" on one file, get the message, go down to the next file and click "Transfer Now" and get the message again, go down one more file and click "Transfer Now" and it'll start the transfer. 

No matter what I do with these other files, they won't get added to the To Do List, even tho the Tivo Says that they will be and that they'll be transferred later. 

Again, these are all OTA shows that I recorded with the Roamio. There shouldn't be any copy protection. It's also just certain files... not even certain shows. For example, I've got all of the current episodes of the show "Limitless" recorded. All transferred back over to the Roamio fine, with the exception of two (that happen to be the first two in the series). 

Googling's been very little help. I even did a reset and clear to-do items, but the issue remains. I don't think it's with the TiVo, but rather with these specific recordings for some reason. Is there any reason anybody can think of why this might be happening? Anything that I can check? Anything I can do?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

charliegriefer said:


> Current update...
> 
> Getting close. Spending today copying files from the macbook to the Roamio (by using the Roamio and pulling from the share).
> 
> ...


Turn on debug in pyTivo and see if it tells you anything.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

The Flash Season 2 Episode 7 (Gorilla Warfare) is one of the problem files. I unplugged the Roamio for about 2 hours. Plugged it back in, browsed to "My Shows", and selected the file to transfer.

It said will transfer later, after the existing files are done transferring (there were no other files in the to do list).

Debug showed the following:


```
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec mpeg2video): not compatible, /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 8460001906D6D9C
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo vCodec=mpeg2video): vWidth=1920 vHeight=1080 vFps=29.97 millisecs=3901430 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:audio_lang: None
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:set first detected audio stream by default: 0:1
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:selected audio stream: 0:1
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec mpeg2video): not compatible, /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/Data/tivo/The Flash - 17877 (PS).TiVo
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.100.198 [22/Nov/2015 22:50:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Shows&Recurse=Yes&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=8&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Shows%2FThe%2520Flash%2520-%252017877%2520%2528PS%2529.TiVo&AnchorOffset=-8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F*&SerialNum=8460001906D6D9C HTTP/1.1" 200 -
WARNING:pyTivo.config:tivodecode not found
INFO:pyTivo:127.0.0.1 [22/Nov/2015 22:54:20] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=NPL&Container=ToGo&TiVo=192.168.100.198 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:127.0.0.1 [22/Nov/2015 22:54:20] "GET /main.css HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:127.0.0.1 [22/Nov/2015 22:54:20] "GET /kuid.png HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:127.0.0.1 [22/Nov/2015 22:54:20] "GET /folder.png HTTP/1.1" 200 -
```


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

Whoa. OK, so googled a bit based on the log output. I didn't think I'd need it, but I grabbed the copy of tivodecode that was installed with kmttg, threw it in /Applications/PyTivo/bin/, explicitly set that path in the global settings for pyTivo, went to pull that problematic Flash episode again... and it worked (so far... still transferring).

Curious that it worked without me having to do that for most files... even for most files within any given series... but only having a few files that didn't seem to work without it.

Either way... i think i'm back on the path again


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

charliegriefer said:


> Whoa. OK, so googled a bit based on the log output. I didn't think I'd need it, but I grabbed the copy of tivodecode that was installed with kmttg, threw it in /Applications/PyTivo/bin/, explicitly set that path in the global settings for pyTivo, went to pull that problematic Flash episode again... and it worked (so far... still transferring).
> 
> Curious that it worked without me having to do that for most files... even for most files within any given series... but only having a few files that didn't seem to work without it.
> 
> Either way... i think i'm back on the path again


Looks like for some reason that pyTivo thinks those recordings are in an incompatible format therefore must be transcoded which requires that they be decrypted.


----------



## charliegriefer (Nov 18, 2015)

Calling this project done.

There were 2 files that I just couldn't get to transfer over. I ended up downloading them from TPB. Not a route that I generally condone (the whole point to me buying a Tivo was to record the OTA shows, and not resort to downloading illegally), but I figure in this case it's OK. 

Thanks much for all of the guidance. My Roamio went from being 93% full to being 11% full. Hopefully this is not an effort that I'll need to undertake again for quite some time. If ever


----------



## singit (Jul 29, 2006)

Also a newbie not wanting to hijack the thread, but am also looking to upgrade and wanted to ask charliegriefer - were you able to do everything via your macbook pro, or did you need a windows or linux machine too? Thanks.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> In your case, unless you want to depend on the TiVo servers to restore your 1Ps, you'll need kmttg anyway.


Doing a hard drive upgrade, OnePasses can be restored from the TiVo "cloud" backup automatically? That sounds like the easiest: download shows with app of choice, swap drives, pull shows back from pytivo, and force network connection to restore 1P's.


----------

